# Is it safe to run my computer without UPS?



## dekaron (Sep 10, 2015)

temporarily till I get a new UPS or get Sine wave inverter

With belkin surge protector and VGuard VG50 stabilizer


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

^yes.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 10, 2015)

I was afraid cos everywhere on net it said the stabilizer was for refrigerator


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^yes.



However, it won't save OP from powercuts and potential dataloss that comes with it.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 11, 2015)

^ data loss and probable hdd failures..


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2015)

Not safe. Data loss, boot failure or hdd failure can occur.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Not safe. Data loss, boot failure or hdd failure can occur.



+ to this.

Get CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4k

Link:cyber power bu1000 UPS - Buy Online at Low Prices on Snapdeal


----------



## satinder (Sep 13, 2015)

I have lost my good Motherboards/hdd failures only because of this.
Get some UPS first as it is under 2k only. 

You may get online ups later because it costs 10 times more than ups.

Find some 2nd hand pc for temporary need.
2nd hand ups may not have good battery, check this first and then pay.
Battery life is approx 2-3years only. 
Or
Get new battery for your old UPS, if possible.


Stabilizer is normally sold for fridge /AC.
But you can use it for computer or any such electronic appliances which is under load capacity.
It is better to use an automatic stabilizer, like this, 
 if voltage is a problem at your location.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 13, 2015)

Problem solved, using luminous 1050 Inverter with 150AH Inverlast Tall Tubular


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Problem solved, using luminous 1050 Inverter with 150AH Inverlast Tall Tubular



How much did it cost?  I mean the whole setup...
How many hours backup will it give?


----------



## dekaron (Sep 14, 2015)

Just installed today afternoon, cost 20.5k total, battery(24months) + Inverter(48 months) , will check backup when there is power cut

- - - Updated - - -

It cost extra 2k for more wiring cos Refridgerator and Washing Machine were on lighting and not on AEH


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't want to create a separate thread so i just wanted to ask you guys which is the best UPS for my PC within my budget of 2k?Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> I didn't want to create a separate thread so i just wanted to ask you guys which is the best UPS for my PC within my budget of 2k?Thanks.


Always buy APC UPS, this one can power the pc in your sig: APC 600VA UPS: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Buy locally for lower price.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2015)

you can also get Cyber Power 600va UPS. i bought it on last monday for INR1750. it was a local purchase. online prices were little high.


----------

